

The NBA's Path out of Poverty is a Myth - gdilla
http://talkingpointsmemo.com/cafe/the-nba-s-path-out-of-poverty-is-more-an-exception-than-a-rule

======
davidsmith8900
\- Great article, but I dont think Allen Iverson should be used as an example,
maybe someone else.

